# My firt Fur con experience (Furlandia 2016)



## DumbDeerGurl (May 30, 2016)

I just recently attended my first furry convention this year, in the land of Portland. I have so say, it was one of the greatest experiences of my life. This was the first con that made me feel generally welcome. Everyone was so nice, and there were so many fun things to do. It changed my perspective on things.  It also made we want to make my own costume for next year.

Here is a link to a small video I made, just some photos and a couple iphone videos mashed together.


----------



## Simo (Jun 1, 2016)

Didn't go---I'm on the other coast, here in Maryland, but I had a very similar experience when I went to my first con, two years back. Left me all optimistic, and also, wanting to make a fur-suit as well.  That's been on the back burner, but hopefully soon.

Glad you had a good time, and found it vivifying.


----------



## Zenoth (Jul 24, 2016)

Man I just found out about Furlandia which is silly cause it's only 20 min from me >.<  I will be making every effort to go next year. I have the volunteer sheet filled out, but's it's been a while sense I've done something like that so not gonna lie, a bit nervous.


----------



## Zenoth (Jul 24, 2016)

I assume you are a local. As someone who has been to Furlandia once already, would you recommend getting a hotel room there, or to just bring a designated driver ?  The Con center is literally 20 min give or take with traffic commute for me so I'm up in the air on getting a room and finding a dog sitter for the weekend (for my actual dog not me lol)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 24, 2016)

yeah I'm local somewhat, and if its 20 min away, i wouldn't book a room.  Besides we are expecting almost twice the attendance of this year for next year


----------



## Zenoth (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I'll save the room for people that need them and either find a designated driver, or bus it ^^


----------



## Zenoth (Jul 26, 2016)

Is it time yet lol www.timeanddate.com: Countdown to May 27, 2017 in Culpeper


----------

